# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Bất Động Sản bên cạnh TPHCM “soán ngôi” vào đầu năm

## tenten

trong những khi TP. Hồ Chí Minh quý hiếm nguồn cung thì Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất tỉnh bên cạnh như Long An, tỉnh bình dương, Đồng Nai…lại tiếp tục giữ lại vững vị thế trong những quý thời điểm đầu năm 2021. bao gồm, đầu cung đang được có dấu hiệu rục rịch trở lại ở nhiều dự án mới và rao bán thời kỳ tiếp theo.

đi theo report thị trường quý 1/2021 của DKRA Vietnam, BĐS tại thành phố sẽ hiếm có đầu cung ở hầu hết các phân khúc từ Đất Nền, căn hộ mang lại Nhà Và Đất, biệt thự. chính xác, ở phân khúc Đất Lô Nền dự án công trình tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh sẽ chưa ghi nhận đầu cung mới mẻ chào bán vào quý đầu năm, giao dịch thanh toán trên thị trường hiện tại nhà yếu tập kết sống nguồn hàng tồn kho nhiều dự án mở bán nhiều năm trước hoặc dự án công trình khu đất dân hộ lẻ, độ lớn bé dại, do cá nhân tự đứng ra phân lô tách thửa nhằm bán. Sức cầu cộng đồng toàn môi trường ở mức trung bình không có tương đối nhiều biến động đối với thời kỳ thời điểm cuối năm 2020.

tương tự, sống phân khúc Nhà Đất, căn biệt thự, tại TP.HCM trong quý 1/2021 có 5 dự án chào bán (bao gồm 4 dự án mới và 1 dự án công trình trực thuộc thời kỳ tiếp theo đó của dự án trước đó), được cung cấp ra môi trường 346 căn, giảm 10% đối với quý trước cũng như giảm 57% so với cùng kỳ trước kia. mật độ tiêu thụ đạt 57%.

Khi Bất Động Sản thành phố Hồ Chí Minh tiếp tục hiếm có đầu cung thì những tỉnh sát bên như tỉnh bình dương, Long An, đồng nai lại có dấu hiệu sống động về nguồn cung lẫn thanh toán giao dịch vào quý thời điểm đầu năm.
xem thêm : https://bacmientay.vn/happyhome/

tại Long An, 1 số dự án độ lớn rộng lớn giống như Waterpoint 355ha của nhà dự án Nam Long đang được ra mắt ra thị trường nhiều sản phẩm Nhà Phố vườn, Nhà Và Đất Thương mại dịch vụ, căn biệt thự song lập, biệt thự độc lập, dất nền dinh thự cùng với nhiều diện tích S từ 450- 600m2. hoặc, dự án công trình Sol City 103ha của chiến thắng Group cũng đang chào thị trường nhiều sản phẩm Đất Lô Nền, shophouse, Nhà Và Đất, biệt thự…

tại bình dương, thời điểm này cũng rục rịch đầu cung mới từ nhiều dự án công trình Nhà Phố, căn nhà. chẳng hạn, sống phương thức Nhà Phố hiện có gần 400 ngôi nhà phố dịch vụ thương mại, Nhà Đất gần cạnh The Standard của An Gia (tại Tân Uyên) đang được mở bán ra môi trường với giá bán xấp xỉ 5 tỉ đồng/căn; hay Nhà Đất Cité D’amour Dĩ An, dự án công trình Ecolakes Mỹ Phước…cũng đang rục rịch ra thị trường tỉnh bình dương. sống phương thức căn nhà, một loạt dự án mới mẻ cũng có thể có dấu hiệu "manh nha" ra môi trường giống như Phú Đông Sky Garden (Dĩ An), Lavita Thuận An, The Gió…

trên tỉnh đồng nai, một loạt dự án công trình Đất Nền cũng rục rịch ra hàng như Phú Gia Residences, Tiến Lộc Garden, Long Hội Central Point… trong những khi đầu cung mới mẻ tại TP.HCM sống phân khúc này dường như "vắng bóng" trong các quý mới đây.

việc đó cho thấy thêm, đầu cung BĐS đang dồn mạnh về khu vệ tinh TP.HCM trở nên thể hiện rõ ràng. theo DKRA Vietnam, đầu cung mới mẻ trong quý tập trung công ty yếu ở tỉnh đồng nai, tỉnh bình dương, Long An. bao gồm, sự quan tâm của người sử dụng tập trung nhà yếu vào những dự án quy mô rộng lớn, thiết kế nhất quán cũng như đc đi lên bởi các công ty đầu tư uy tín. Xét giữa những thị trường, Long An vươn lên dẫn đầu môi trường về nguồn cung cũng như khối lượng tiêu thụ toàn môi trường trong quý 1/2021.

đi theo đại diện thay mặt đơn vị này, môi trường vùng ven tiếp tục chỉ chiếm giữ lại vị như thế nhà lực về đầu cung khi quỹ đất sạch trên TP. Hồ Chí Minh trở nên quý hiếm. trong đó, các dự án pháp lý ví dụ, cơ sở hoàn thành đc khách hàng ưu ái lựa chọn.

Cũng theo báo cáo quý 1 của Hội môi giới BĐS Nhà Đất Việt Nam, môi trường nhà ở thấp tầng trên địa điểm gần kề thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cho thấy, vận hành giao thương tại diễn ra nhộn nhịp hơn, tỉ lệ hấp thụ kha khá giỏi... giá trung bình không giảm 10-20% đối với quý 4/2020. theo đơn vị này, do khan hiếm mặt hàng mới toanh nên nhiều sản phẩm thấp tầng xuất hiện chất lượng lớn tại một trong những dự án trước kia khó bán nay đã được thanh toán giao dịch tốt hơn. hoạt động mua đi bán lại cũng ra mắt sôi động.
tham khảo thêm : kdc Vạn Phát Sông Hậu thu hút phần đông khách hàng Hậu Giang

Cùng quan điểm, đại diện Colliers Việt Nam cho rằng, cùng với việc những dự án công trình hạ tầng cơ sở đang phát triển ở chốn nước ngoài thành hay những tỉnh phụ cận của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đang đóng góp phần tạo sự chuyển dịch của thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất liền thổ về hướng Long An, bình dương hay tỉnh đồng nai cũng như các quận xa trung tâm của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Hà Nội. điều đó thấy rõ rệt trong time qua. theo đơn vị này, nếu tại TP.HCM Nhà Phố, biệt thự khoảng 10 tỉ đồng được quan tâm thì tại bình dương, đồng nai Nhà Phố xuất hiện giá dao động 5-6 tỉ lại hút mối quan hệ của quý khách, trong đó, phần lớn khi là NĐT từ khu vực thành phố.

----------

